# Topics > Entities > Societies >  AI for Good Foundation, Brighton, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Website - ai4good.org

youtube.com/@aiforgoodfoundation3087

facebook.com/AI4Good

facebook.com/groups/ai4good

twitter.com/ai4good

linkedin.com/company/ai-for-good-foundation

instagram.com/aiforgood_foundation

Co-founder and CEO - James Hodson

Co-founder - Gary Marcus

Co-founder - Stefano Pacifico

Co-founder - Michael Witbrock

Legal Consultant - Zaruhi Mkrtumyan




> A.I. for Good is a coalition of individuals and groups who believe Artificial Intelligence will have a fundamentally positive influence on people’s lives and who want to encourage greater public awareness and debate.
> We want to raise awareness of the benefits of Artificial Intelligence, while also promoting honest and open dialogue around its potential risks.

----------

